# RIP BOAK Tower



## diluted (Jul 24, 2012)

The BOAK building in Walsall was torched last night. I know a few people had been round there.Seems the whole town is systematically being burned to the ground by property developers.

http://www.expressandstar.com/news/emergency-services/2012/07/24/huge-fire-destroys-walsall-factory/


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 24, 2012)

I missed the news last night thanks for the link.


----------

